# Banner Changes?



## lowkey13 (Dec 1, 2016)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Morrus (Dec 1, 2016)

Your eyesight does you credit. Though the post-turkey change happened after the notifications, so your memory is not quite as acute as your excellent eyesight.


----------



## pdzoch (Dec 1, 2016)

Banner fonts look a little crowded, but maybe its my eyesight.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 1, 2016)

It's a larger font because it was impossible to click on them on a phone screen.


----------



## jimmifett (Dec 1, 2016)

The banner fonts are indeed crowded, also the bigger caps first letter next to the smaller caps letters are off-putting. The smaller size is better, imo, with normal mixed casing instead of all caps. The shade of blue also doesn't work for that tall of an area. May just be bc of the size, but the blue on the bottom also looks darker.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm really sorry*, guys, but I'm not going to engage in debate over every minor font change on the site. I'd never get anything done. 

*For certain values of "really sorry".


----------



## jimmifett (Dec 1, 2016)

it's also Current Year, almost Next-Current Year, time to update to html5 and handle mobile devices more efficiently, starting with the begining:

```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
    <head>
        <meta http-equiv="X-UA-Compatible" content="IE=edge">
        <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
        <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width, initial-scale=1, maximum-scale=1">
```

Maybe add Normalize.css to handle cross platform silliness https://necolas.github.io/normalize.css/


----------



## pdzoch (Dec 1, 2016)

It definitely looks better on the phone screen.  That's a plus. If anyone if really bothered by the current banner, they could always just change their setting to one of the other forum skins.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 1, 2016)

jimmifett said:


> it's also Current Year, almost Next-Current Year, time to update to html5 and handle mobile devices more efficiently, starting with the begining:
> 
> ```
> <!DOCTYPE html>
> ...




I don't _write_ vBulletin! Minor font changes, I can do. Major updates to a commercial software package, not so much!


----------



## jimmifett (Dec 1, 2016)

Morrus said:


> I don't _write_ vBulletin! Minor font changes, I can do. Major updates to a commercial software package, not so much!




Shattered illusions *sniffle* Next you'll be saying that the easter bunny isn't real and doesn't leave cadbury eggs.


----------



## The Grassy Gnoll (Dec 1, 2016)

I like it.


----------



## CapnZapp (Dec 2, 2016)

Let me begin by saying I like the change in general! 

As for the color coding, I have a humble proposal: to switch the notification field color to something less "angry" than red? (Or at least less moderat-y. At first, I thought I had been banned or moderated)

I like the general idea, but feel bright red should be reserved for more high priority messages than replies, thank yous and such.

Best regards,
Zapp


----------



## lowkey13 (Dec 2, 2016)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## pdzoch (Dec 2, 2016)

FWIW -- the text clarity issue in the new banner appears to be a monitor setting issue.  The new banner looks great on my primary computer and only a negligible flaw on my other lower quality monitors.


----------

